# Antisonido: se puede silenciar el ambiente?



## @f2504 (May 23, 2009)

Primero que todo felicidades por la pagina.
Navegando por el todopoderoso Google, me encontré con algo muy curioso:

http://www.informaciónrmarn.nl/informes/medioambiente/act080416-ruido

Creo que si es posible aunque no se mucho de como es la mecanica de las ondas sonoras...
Alguien tiene alguna idea de como haria una computadora para hacer los calculos necesarios?

Muchas gracias


----------



## lobito (May 23, 2009)

Hola. Si que es curioso el invento. En teoría creo que debería funcionar, ya que por mis conocimientos, cuando a una onda le aplicas la misma pero desfasada 180º se anulan mutuamente. Lo que no se es porque hace falta un ordenador, ya que solo habria que capturar el sonido, desfasarlo y emitirlo de nuevo no?
En todo caso, es un invento que si de verdad funciona va a resolver algunas cosillas...


----------



## capitanp (May 23, 2009)

y si el sonido (o presiones en el aite) emitido por el transuctor deve ser una copia fiel de la fuente obiamente desfasado 180°


----------



## electrodan (May 23, 2009)

Con invertir la onda solamente no basta, se necesita un sistema de sincronización y heurística, es decir, que prediga las ondas siguientes para así poder emitir el sonido antes de que el ruido llegue al oyente.
Creo que este sistema ya se implementó en algunos vehículos, para minimizar el ruido del motor.


----------



## @f2504 (May 23, 2009)

hola de nuevo,
voy a intentar lo siguiente:
voy a tomar un archivo mp3 y lo invierto usando un editor de sonido, luego voy a reproducirlo simultaneamente con el original a ver que pasa...   
luego les cuento a ver como me va...  
AF


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2009)

Existen hace muchos años unos auriculares (tapa oidos) con éste sistema para operarios de máquinas muy ruidosas.

Me pasó en un coche que le había colocado los parlantes en los paneles de puerta trasera y los graves se anulaban mutuamente , hubo que invertir la conexión de uno de ellos   .

.


----------



## centro58 (May 24, 2009)

si funciona reproduciendo la misma señal pero desfasada 180 grados esto funciona bien en bajas frecuencias, el problema es en las altas frecuencias ya que estas son unidireccionales y en vez de anularse podrian reforzarse en el caso del mp3 invertido creo que solo se anularon las bajas frecuencias. ademas se nececitan potoncias muy grandes.

las frecuencias extremadamente bajas tienen la caracteristica de colorear cualquier otra frecuencia y debilitarla.

pero para reproducir el sonido del ambiente en 180 grados desfasado debe ser al mismo tiempo y eso es practicamente imposible ya que el sonido debe ser captado primero por los microfonos y luego reproducirlo.


----------

